# Rosetted / abysinian gene anyone?



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this gene? Here's pictures of the boys (who have better swirls) and then the girls



















I would really like to know if the gene is dominent??


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It's recessive 

Sarah xxx


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

thankies, and do you know what the gene actually is?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

On Finnmouse they've designated it rst/rst, so carriers would be Rst/rst and non-carriers Rst/Rst. I don't know know if that's correct over here, but it's what I use.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd trust Finnmouse. 

As a side note, males will always have slightly better coats in any non-standard coat because females "blow their coats" with their monthly (well, every four-days) cycle. The constantly changing level of hormones through heat/pregnancy/lactation means that females of any non-standard variety (but particularly angora/longhair) will in general have poorer coats than males, whose hormone leves are pretty constant. Sometimes it won't be as noticeable and other times it's very noticeable. This is true in all mammal species bred for show. It would be true in humans too if men didn't keep their hair cut short.


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

yep its a simple recessive gene.
The females are not as well marked as the boys because all the best swirly girls are ether still with me or were spoken for before they was born


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The fawn? buck in the lower right hand corner looks to have some good swirls going on!

Mine are doing well, I have put the buck in with some surplus rumpwhite does to give him some practice before the aby does go in with him.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

would adding the satin gene improve the swirling x


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> would adding the satin gene improve the swirling x


The satin doesnt improve the actual swirls but certainly give a better look to them i find with all the reflections coming from the different angles of the fur.

Glad to here your ones are doing well Ian


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

all the ones I have are already satin and yes it is perfect for enhancing the swirl, I'm going to (as I do with my astrex) put the best bucks to my best self does to try and work on type a little as they are still at the "pet quality" stage but they're really scrumptious and I think they look like they're wearing little skirts :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Well my broken abyssinian buck is in full working order, the two rumpwhite does have had their litters today and the two aby does should be having theirs next week hopefully.

I am not expecting much from the rumpwhite x aby litter in terms of the swirls but is there likely to be any signs in the coat or will they just look totally like normal coated mice?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

a broken abysinian... ian u must show us pics  x


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

OK I'll try to get a picture tomorrow, he doesnt have much white on him but he has a nice white smile!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations Ian
The abby x rumps wont show any signs but all the babys will be carryers of the gene. The abby x abbys your expecting will show swirls as soon as the fur starts to come through


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Pictures are essential


----------

